# Double Wall with Visible Leak Detection Heat Exchanger Standards



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I am actively searching for standards that the cover cross contamination issues of heat exchangers. To date I have only come up with IAPMO's PS 92-2003 Standard. 

Does anyone know of a recognized standard that covers this issue?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Florida building code

608.16.3 Heat exchangers. Heat exchangers utilizing an essentially toxic transfer fluid shall be separated from the potable water by double-wall construction. An air gap open to the atmosphere shall be provided between the two walls. Heat exchangers utilizing an essentially nontoxic transfer fluid shall be permitted to be of single-wall construction.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Florida building code
> 
> 608.16.3 Heat exchangers. Heat exchangers utilizing an essentially toxic transfer fluid shall be separated from the potable water by double-wall construction. An air gap open to the atmosphere shall be provided between the two walls. Heat exchangers utilizing an essentially nontoxic transfer fluid shall be permitted to be of single-wall construction.


Thanks Protech, I hoping for a standard rather a code definition, but this helps as the code indicates only double wall with leak path is acceptable for the application described. Does anyone know if a list of products that has met the Florida requirement exist?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

A. S. M. E. Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No list. I might be able to point you to a specific product. What application?



Regulator said:


> Thanks Protech, I hoping for a standard rather a code definition, but this helps as the code indicates only double wall with leak path is acceptable for the application described. Does anyone know if a list of products that has met the Florida requirement exist?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> No list. I might be able to point you to a specific product. What application?


That's OK. I have to deal with this at the administrative level of my jurisdiction. 
At this point I have required IAPMO certification or P.Eng's signed & sealed letter stating IAPMO equivalency. There is only one manufacturer that I am aware ever bothered to get IAPMO acceptance. As the letter is an "alternate solution" it is required for each installation. If there was another industry standard that took into account the double wall leak path component of design/construction it might make things easier for myself, suppliers and contractors.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I probably need to rephrase the question:
Is anyone aware of a recognized standard, besides the IAPMO PS92-2003, that specifically prescribes minimum performance requirements of the leak path between the the double wall or other means to prevent cross contamination of fluids?


----------

